# Can not find Rock salt or Ice Melt.



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

*Can not find Rock salt or Ice Melt. *
*Can water softener salt be okay to use as Ice Control?
It is only kind of Salt I can find.*


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

You can use water softener salt as long as it's the finer particles and not the Packing Peanut sized particles.

Have you called any local suppliers?

I would look around and see if you have a John Deere Landscapes near by. They usually have plenty in stock, or can get it easily.

Try Sam's club also. I know they sometimes have it.

And maybe call around and see if anyone has any bulk salt for sale. You could try other snow services who have bulk, or any other local supplier.


.......


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Nearest JDL is in College Station.









..............


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank You 
Rock Salt Ice Melt.
The Local Wal Mart was started to run out middle of February.
Completely out by March.
They have many different kinds of water softener salt. Just did not know what to look for.


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

We are under .

Issued by The National Weather Service
State College, PA
Mon, Mar 18, 2013, 11:59 AMEDT
... WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 8 AM EDT TUESDAY...

* LOCATIONS... THE CENTRAL MOUNTAINS OF PENNSYLVANIA.

* HAZARD TYPES... SNOW... THEN SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN.

* ACCUMULATIONS... 3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW OVER SOUTHERN PARTS OF THE WARNING AREA... WITH 4 TO 8 INCHES OF SNOW ELSEWHERE. SNOW WILL CHANGE TO SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN WITH AND UP TO A QUARTER INCH OF ICE EXPECTED.

* TIMING... SNOW WILL REDEVELOP AND FALL HEAVY AT TIMES THIS AFTERNOON... BEFORE MIXING WITH AND CHANGING TO SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN LATE THIS AFTERNOON OR EARLY THIS EVENING. PRECIPITATION IS LIKELY TO TAPER OFF TO PERIODS OF LIGHT RAIN AND LIGHT FREEZING RAIN TONIGHT.

* IMPACTS... TRAVEL WILL BECOME HAZARDOUS. ISOLATED POWER OUTAGES ARE POSSIBLE DUE TO FREEZING RAIN ACCUMULATING ON TREE LIMBS AND POWER LINES.

* WINDS... EAST 5 TO 15 MPH... BECOMING SOUTHEAST 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 35 MPH.

* VISIBILITIES... LESS THAN A MILE AT TIMES.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

DANGEROUS WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. USE EXTREME CAUTION IF PLANNING TO TRAVEL. FOR THE LATEST WEATHER INFORMATION...


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Last resort would be to go buy rock salt in a grocery store. It's the type you find to make ice cream, and sometimes you can find big containers of it.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

lowes home depot?


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

The Lowe's in Hazleton stocks rock salt, and a local product know as Quik Joe. Its a calcium chloride product I think.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

try your local craig's list


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

OK, you guys are coming up with better ideas than me! Thumbs Up

X 2 on the the craig'slist angle.


.......


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Took a sneak peak at your 10 day weather.

To me, the night time temps are going to hurt you, but if you can keep all your lots clean during the day, you should get some natural melting to occur during the daytime hours.

It's going to be close though. Anything near 30* for us at this point pretty much melts anything it hits as long as it's not 2" an hour.



..........


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

home depot up here has dropped prices to clear it out,...blizzard wizard for 8.24 for 50# bucket, good for this weather, dont like it for the real cold weather...if you dont see it ask, a lot of places still have it but put it on a shelf somewhere


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

It can be tough this time of year, we had the same problem your having one year before we moved & could stick pile bulk. We also have a new supplier about 25 miles away that we utilize for delivered salt they have a covered bin that holds about 8,000 tons for pick up. I just bought (about 2weeks ago) out TSC of 11lb shaker cans of a blended product for sidewalks they had it clearanced for .99/can, it was cheaper than in 50lb bags. Bought all of it they had, only like 70 cans though.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Did you find ice melt, do you have a fastnel around you they have some blue stuff works well. I keep around 15, 20 kg bags and then regular salt as well spring time stores all ways run out.


----------

